# A Sexy Dalek and a Borg walk into a bar...



## marcus132

Here's my fiancee and me on Halloween this year. We made these costumes entirely from scratch. It was two long months of spray-painting and zip-tying. :jol:

For all you _Doctor Who_ fans, Amanda was a Sexy Dalek.

















And if _Star Trek_ is your thing, check out me as a borg drone, designation 1 of 32

















There were a ton more awesome costumes, including some Thundercats, Laser Cats, and... well, cats, at the MacAbree Manor Masquerade Ball. Check out the pictures here.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Heheh, Niiice.
YOU WILL BE ASSIMILATED. WE WILL ADD YOUR BIOLOGICAL AND TECHNOLOGICAL DISINCTIVENESS TO OUR OWN. RESISTENCE IS FUTILE.


----------



## GothicCandle

those are AWESOME!!!


----------



## NickG

really cool costumes!


----------



## playfx

Nice job, looks like everyone had a good time at the party.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

hee hee hee hee. LOVE the Dalek.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Both costumes are incredible, however I especially like the thinking outside the box on the Dalek. I may steal that one some years in the future. Did you two think of that one entirely on your own, or did you see that somewhere?


----------



## Spooky1

I never would have thought a Borg and Dalek would get along. Nicely done and very creative.


----------



## Bloodhound

Your costumes are Great!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow!


----------



## DrMondo

The Doctor would be proud! ...or maybe not!


----------



## marcus132

Sickie Ickie said:


> Did you two think of that one entirely on your own, or did you see that somewhere?


The Sexy Dalek was entirely her idea and her design. She's a keeper. :jol:


----------



## smileyface4u23

Wow - those are really impressive costumes. They both look fantastic.


----------



## NecroBones

Awesome! Well done!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

marcus132 said:


> The Sexy Dalek was entirely her idea and her design. She's a keeper. :jol:


She sure is!


----------



## HalloweenRick

What does the Dalek do with the toilet plunger? Are they plumbers in the offseason?


----------



## slightlymad

Resistance is definitely futile


----------



## Lilly

Good job guys
I bet yours was alot of work compared to dalek..
they both are great.


----------

